# WARNING!! Recharging Duracell Batteries Read!!!



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

A while back I did a post on a new battery charger that will charge regular duracell battries.

I had a set of duracell batteries that had only been charged twice. I left them in a flashlight
for about two weeks. They have leaked (Bad) 

I thought I had found a good thing but "Not so" 

If you charged any of these batteries check on them. OOPS!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> A while back I did a post on a new battery charger that will charge regular duracell battries.
> 
> I had a set of duracell batteries that had only been charged twice. I left them in a flashlight
> for about two weeks. They have leaked (Bad)
> ...


 buddy that sucks! at least it wasn't a $500 gps!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

i forgot about the batteries in our headlamps, went to re-check our BOB's and found the acid leaked and destroyed our head lamps! I scrapped the idea of buyng to taktikkas from petzl and went with a company out of Cali called underwater kinetics! blessing in disguise!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Tried to warn you guys rechargeing non rechargeable batteries wasn't a great Idea but it fell on deaf ears....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have heard it never works. Also, those that use regular batteries need to be mindful of batteries leaking in items that are long term storage. ( BOB, GHB, flashlights, headlamps, radios and such. they will destroy your equipment if not used regularly or rotated.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Post #9 in this thread.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...e-batteries-like-duracell-ect.html#post357262


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> Tried to warn you guys rechargeing non rechargeable batteries wasn't a great Idea but it fell on deaf ears....


If you don't try new things and experment like when a new product comes out how are you
going to learn new things you might need to know after SHTF? I like to experment I have learned
some cool stuff. But,, I did mess up this time


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks for the update. It will change some minds, confirm others thoughts and be a learning moment for the rest.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Duracell and Energizer are now making batteries with a 10 year shelf life. 10 years is a long time. Myself I bought a few sets of rechargeable batteries for everyday use and set the non rechargeable batteries aside for when the power is out and I really need them. 

I never leave batteries in items that are going to sit. I had a AA battery go bad and start to leak inside an Eotech sight. Luckily I caught it before it got too bad and really made a mess, lesson learned. 

Tip for the day, Ziploc BOB batteries and install them when needed, if they leak inside the baggie oh well, I'm out a baggie and a couple of batteries, at least I haven't ruined an item or made a mess of the inside of my BOB. The small inexpensive baggies they sell to crafters are the perfect size for a couple of AA batteries, although a regular sandwich bag will work as well.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

We re-charged all the time in the 60's, but the batteries were Carbon-Zinc.

*Rancher*


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

All my SHTF equipment, contains no batteries, the batteries are stored alongside but in heat sealed and dated heavy plastic bags.

I have had Duracell's go bad without any usage, they swell up and eventually leak through. 

I do have a lot of D's, AA's, AAA's, and whatever the size is that fits the Eotech sights, no they don't take AA's of 123's.

I buy a sleeve of them once a month, size varies, I will check the stored batteries for voltage in the packaging, if it is down they get dumped.

The D's are for the big Maglite LED flashlights and the TA-312 field telephones.

All the NVD's use AA batteries. 

I do have Streamlight rechargeable flashlight in the wall chargers where they are handy.

You are asking for trouble like HAWGRIDER says, I know I tried it along time ago.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> All my SHTF equipment, contains no batteries, the batteries are stored alongside but in heat sealed and dated heavy plastic bags.
> 
> I have had Duracell's go bad without any usage, they swell up and eventually leak through.
> 
> ...


Its not worth losing equipment to leaking, exploding batteries. Some hacks are just that.... hacks!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I've yet to have an issue with any alkalines I've recharged. I do generally only recharge them once though, then toss 'em.
The single recharge is just long enough to get to the store for some fresh ones during the next week's shopping trip.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Speaking of deaf ears.... LOL


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I can't help that you were wrong.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Twas a noble experiment. I think in most situations AAs will remain abundant while the MagLite favored C and D cells will fly off the shelves. 

In long term SHTF scenarios we'll just have to improvise and adapt, but at that point sourcing AA batteries might be a lower priority anyway.

For now, I just use Energizer AA lithiums in stored, rarely used lights like in my glove box or emergency bags. The frequently used stuff like my EDC and nightstand light get Eneloop AAs


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I can't help that you were wrong.


Your so funny that I'll have to quit calling you Ron and give you a new nickname.

Chuckles


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for the update BP. The first charger came a few weeks ago and failed in less than an hour. Shipped it back and got the replacement. Out of the first 4 alkalines were recharged 2 were at 1.5 volts or higher and 2 were only about 1.2 to 1.3 volts. These are very cheap batteries. I metal detect so I go thru a lot of batteries. Won't be able to test how they hold up until the weather warms up. Even if the alkaline batteries don't work out, it is still powered by 12 volts so that's a good thing and it also charges all rechargeable batteries. C,D,AA,AAA and my newest battery type which is called 18650. They are 3.7 volts and about 35 percent larger than an AA. It also has a connection that fits a 9 volt battery but in the description it says that is for stackable battery so not sure if it is safe to put a nine volt in there. Any way your original post a few weeks ago got me started on recharging batteries and I now have a bunch of rechargables and some new flashlights that run off the 18650 cells. Those things are super bright t5 or t6 led bulbs, they will blind you or your intruder. I even bought an AM, FM ,and shortwave radio that runs off cell phone batteries. The radio sounds great and I bought 4 extra batteries and a couple chargers. Good to go on battery power for some time.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Least your still alive and the hair will grow back (just kidding). Keep trying new stuff, that's how we learn,by your mistakes (just kidding again).


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Recharging regular alkaline batteries doesn't work, they will fail every time you try it. I use NiMH, they work pretty well.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

MisterMills357 said:


> Recharging regular alkaline batteries doesn't work, they will fail every time you try it. I use NiMH, they work pretty well.


Again, I have an alkaline battery charger, and I can attest that it does work with the right type of controller.
You can't put an alkaline into a charger intended for other batteries. That won't work, and could be disastrous.
However, the blanket statement that "Recharging regular alkaline batteries doesn't work, they will fail every time you try it" is false.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Kauboy, what make of alkaline battery charger do you use? Sounds like a money saver.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

this is one of those deals why they put warning label on products.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Somebody needs hearing aids. If you go back and look at chuckles post he says he trys to charge them once only until he gets to the store to buy more. Ok so big deal you get away with chargeing them once before they leak all over your equipment. But the charge does not charge them back up to full capcity as if they were new. Hardly a money saver... I would not want a half assed charged alkaline in my flash light to depend on in the dark. Did use guys miss what the Op said about the batterys leaking in his device? 

Hearing aids are for deaf ears. Your welcome!


Here is Chuckles post
"I've yet to have an issue with any alkalines I've recharged. I do generally only recharge them once though, then toss 'em.
The single recharge is just long enough to get to the store for some fresh ones during the next week's shopping trip."


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

no hawg ,they would have tried to recharge the battery and leaked in the ear.
I learned my lesson when i was about 10 do not recharge regular batteries they will eventually roll you and smoke you like a cheap cigar.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm not sure why someone would even attempt to recharge a spent disposable battery, just toss them and press on. If someone wants to recharge batteries then they should spend a bit more money and buy rechargeable batteries. It's really that simple.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Seneca said:


> I'm not sure why someone would even attempt to recharge a spent disposable battery, just toss them and press on. If someone wants to recharge batteries then they should spend a bit more money and buy rechargeable batteries. It's really that simple.


Ah ha... common sense spoken above ^^


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Kauboy, what make of alkaline battery charger do you use? Sounds like a money saver.


We use this one:








Amazon.com: Digital Treasures ChargeIt Battery Station Pro Battery Charger (DRDT-08769): Computers & Accessories

There is a slider in the middle of the front face where you set the type of battery.
It also provides USB charging ports with 1A or 2A for phones and tablets.
Works like a charm.


----------

